# anyone testing CHRISTMAS DAY



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone testing with me on chrimbo day    

Had two embies transferred today 7 cells both grade 1 which is excellent xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not, but wishing you every success and hope that   brings that very special   for you!

L x


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

JJ1 Thank u so much x


----------



## Pixie! (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi bettyboop! I'm also testing Xmas day, so so scared. This is our 2nd icsi and we had 2X 3day embies transfered on 12/12. I really hope and   this is our turn. The 2ww is driving me  , that's all I can think about. I've been coming to work, but all I can do is to read about it on line (I'm self employed, so at least I'm not letting any one down). I'll carry on   for us both, we might get the best Xmas present ever!


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Pixie
Chrimbo day testing sounds fun! I was gonna try the 24th but DH has said we have to follow what the clinic  asked us to do ie  testing on the 25th.
I so hope it works for u and me.  How are u spending ur time?


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi Girls

Do you mind if I join you??

Like you I've an OTD of Christmas day but think we're probably going to test on Christmas Eve.  Christmas is a tough time for us since losing ds so think if i'm going to be disappointed I'd rather now the day before iykwim.  Anyway am 6dp3dt of two grade one embies but have immune issues so have everything crossed for a Christmas miracle!!

Ermi


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

welcome Ermitrude! Hope u get an extra chrimbo prezzie      Not long till we test... let's hope we dont get tempted to test early xxxxx


----------



## Pixie! (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi ladies! I wish I could test tomorrow... I can't wait. I've been very positive the last couple of days, I hope it doesn't go away, it makes the waiting game a lot easier. How are you both doing? Back to work tomorrow, hopefuly a more productive day.


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Pixie  Not long to go hun. Im thankful every hour that AF doesnt show up at the mo    .  I had a fright last night with the cramps but all quieter now     xx

Ermitrude how u getting on? xx


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Thankfully we're on the final countdown and lots of distractions with it being Christmas week.

Swinging wildly from being very positive to convinced that it hasn't worked.  Not trusting my body at all so full of meds with the additional immune stuff that i don't know what symptoms are real or not - total head melt     .  But listening to ZW and trying to keep my     up.

Hope you're both in a saner place than me, lol


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello ladies

Getting nearer to testing now. My beta bloods are being done tomorrow at 1030hrs





















.So nervous and excited at the same time. They will give me the result on the 24th instead! Ohhhhh the waiting.


----------



## Pixie! (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi girls! I'm still feeling positive, it's getting closer now. I also had light cramps on and off for few days around implantation time, which I didn't have on my last cycle, so I'm   that it was just that... implantation. 

Bettyboop you are having tests tomorrow?! I so envy you! My clinic just tell us to do the home test. Good luck tomorrow, let us know on the 24th. 

Ermitrude, hope you are doing OK. It's very difficult to be positive all the time, I'm guilty of that. My DH is always telling me off, but I've been better this cycle, I hope is a sign. 

Not long to go now. Let's all be   and   for our Christmas miracle.


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Best of luck for your beta tomorrow Bettyboop - that's incredibly cruel that they won't give you the results until Friday!!! Hope you survive ok.

Pixie keep up the pma and hopefully we all get our Christmas miracles.

Am doing ok, not overly confident but not completely negative either -  just trying to hang in there!!


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ermitrude thank hun  
The hcg was done this morning.  With some luck they may phone DH with results today.  If not i will get results tomorrow.  How r u bearing on?

Not long to go  Pixie


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Results for HCG are back! It's a BNF for us as HCG at 1! I did not see this one coming. Am gutted but such is my life at the moment, nothing going to plan. Thank you everyone for your support. Im having my 1st beer after a looooong time and enjoying it. Test date is christmas day but there is no way this bload result will change on day 12p3dt. 
We are definately trying again early next year but going abroad or changing clinics in the UK.

Have a good christmas everyone


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Bettyboop sorry its a bfn for you honey - hope you enjoyed that beer    .

Well we're no better did a test this am and its a bfn too - have to say was expecting it to be so , had no pg symptoms what so ever and have been pg twice before so just knew it hadn't worked.  That's our 3rd ivf bfn - so picking up the pieces and will go again Feb/Mar, one determined lady here - down but not out!!

Have a very happy Christmas and Pixie hoping for good news from you tomorrow    .

Ermi


----------



## Pixie! (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi ladies! First I want to wish you both a merry christmas! I'm really sorry it was a bfn for you girls, but it's nice to see how positive you both are. I hope 2011 will be the year for us all. Afm I decided to test yesterday and it was a faint bfp, today was the same. I was very excited yesterday and even told some of my family, but today I'm not sure about it, it should have been darker, no?! My clinic or GP won't do blood test. I now have to wait until end of Jan for the scan. So all I can do is to   for my little beans to stick around. Sorry, don't mean to be ungreatful, just don't know what to think. Thank you both for being here and good luck for your next tx.


----------

